#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Licht = creatiever dan geluid...

## SpaceyDeeJ

Als ik zo in de productie fora diverse onderwerpen zit te lezen en dan terug denk aan de reden dat ik van geluid naar licht ben geswitched, kan ik voor mezelf maar tot een conclusie komen : 

Met het ontwerp en uitvoeren van een show, kun je veel creatiever te keer gaan dan met het geluid op een show...
Qua licht blijft men inovatief bezig en ziet het er steeds anders en creatiever uit ( denk aan Pink Floyd, Pulse Tour'94, Phill Collins, Live and Loose in Paris, Marco Borsato, nu weer driehoek podium van Anouk...) 
Geluid is en blijft altijd maar geluid, er veranderd eigenlijk weinig aan, behalve dat technieken om geluid te reproduceren blijven vernieuwen... 
Maar daar houdt het dan ook op

Misschien het intrappen van een open deur, maar ik ben toch eens benieuwd naar jullie ideeen hierover ?

----------


## Gast1401081

op het moment dat licht ophoudt met storen op t geluid wordt het een interessante afdeling...

(iedere keer dat er een nieuw standje komt hoor je een knal, of was dat nou de bass-drum???)

----------


## showband

de lichtboys hebben veel meer en leuker speelgoed erbij gehad. Extreem meer mogelijkheden ja.

Je hebt gelijk om je eens af te vragen of licht niet creatiever er mee om zou moeten gaan dan dat ze nu meestal doen.


of was dat de vraag niet? [} :Smile: ]

----------


## LichtNichtje

Bij licht kan je inderdaad je creatieve zelf laten werken.

Je kan bij 1 bepaald liedje 20 verschillende LJ's zetten met hetzelfde materiaal, er is ook 20 keer een totaal verschillende show.
Bij geluid voel ik dit minder.
Het kan wel zijn dat de ene mixer wat meer bass wilt dan de andere, maar echt totaal anders zal het geluid niet zijn.

----------


## vasco

Geluid opereert toch zichtbaar meer op de achtergrond dan licht. Je ziet op foto's dan ook makkelijker lichtbundels dan geluidbundels terug  :Big Grin: 

Net zoals het plaatje met licht in balans moet zijn moet het geluid dat ook zijn. Licht is een stuk van het decor en daar kun je visueel nu eenmaal wat mee doen terwijl geluid niet visueel is en je dus de creaties niet ziet. In beide gevallen moet het de show versterken en de zweer pakken. Zowel licht als geluidsmensen zijn creatieven personen die hun creaties, zichtbaar en onzichtbaar, in de kunstwereld doen.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vasco_
> Zowel licht als geluidsmensen zijn creatieven personen die hun creaties, zichtbaar en onzichtbaar, in de kunstwereld doen.



Kga er bijna emotioneel van worden[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]... kon het zelf zeker niet mooier verwoorden [8D][^]

----------


## Henk de geluidsman

Hier worden 2 dingen door elkaar gehaald, licht is 1 ding , decor is een 2de    dat is heel iets anders, :Wink:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hoezo Henk ?

Kun je met licht dan niet meer op de emotie inspelen van je toeschouwer dan bij geluid (ok rot geluid jaagt ze weg, rot licht niet zo snel ?)

----------


## showband

Joa mien zoon, 
joe weet dat het bij een avond altijd aan het Licht Ligt.
Ge moogt doarom wel een goede lichtkroan opendroaaien om over dat geluid heen te kom'n.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik zie het verschil tussen licht en geluid als volgt:

Licht is een opzichzelfstaand iets. Je kan er bijna alle kanten mee uit om de sfeer neer te zetten die de muziek / een toneelbeeld bij je oproept.

Geluid wordt in eerste instantie geproduceerd door het orkest / de band. De taak van een geluidstechnicus met zijn materiaal is ondersteunend en het kader waarbinnen de technicus zich kan begeven wordt in grote mate bepaald door de muziek. Binnen dit kader is weinig echte vrijheid: een heel ingetogen nummer kan je niet ineens ontzettend uitbundig laten klinken, terwijl je met licht dan nog alle kanten uit kan...

----------


## berolios

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> op het moment dat licht ophoudt met storen op t geluid wordt het een interessante afdeling...
> 
> (iedere keer dat er een nieuw standje komt hoor je een knal, of was dat nou de bass-drum???)



Ha ha ha, precies !

De aloude discussie. Is het niet zo dat een fantastische show bestaat uit zowel fantastische visuele (licht, video) als muzikale (band en geluid) elementen. Neem één van die elementen weg en de fantastische show is ook historie.

Bij de voor ons normale shows (bandjes oid) ligt de creativiteit hoofdzakelijk bij de mensen die óp het podium staan, laten we dat aub vooral niet vergeten (voor die creativiteit staan al die mensen in het publiek). 

Als licht-afdeling kun je daar op een redelijk vrije manier een extra dimensie aan geven. Inderdaad kun je wat dit betreft in ontwerp en operating op zich redelijk wat creativiteit kwijt. Een mooie lichtshow tilt vaak ook de sfeer naar een (nog) hoger niveau.

In de geluid discipline ben je in principe bezig de muziek zo goed mogelijk bij de oren van het publiek te laten komen, dat is een hele andere insteek (je bent het verlengde van de band, ipv een extraatje), maar zeer zeker niet minder creatief naar mijn mening! Je bent misschien minder vrij in wat je radicaal kunt doen, maar je bent wél met muziek bezig (als je staat te mixen in ieder geval) en de veronderstelling:"goed soundchecken en daarna niet meer aankomen" is wat mij betreft lariekoek van de bovenste plank, een goede mixer shuift met de band mee!

Welk element is nu belangrijker was de vraag... Nou als je het nu héél zwart wit wilt stellen, zeg ik: geluid (want dat ligt in het verlengde van de band of DJ). Om een voorbeeld te geven: ik heb een tweetal jaar geleden een club-tourtje gedaan met o.a. Steve Lukather. Het was duidelijk dat het bij deze shows om de muziek en om het geluid ging, licht was totaal geen issue (ik lieg niet als er in één zaal zelfs maar vier sixbarretjes stonden voor 1300 man publiek !), desalniettemin stond élke avond de ganse zaal compleet op zijn kop! Goed, het mag duidelijk zijn dat de mensen die naar Luke komen kijken niet voor de lichtshow komen, maar toch even ter illustratie.


Maar goed, al dat heen-en-weer geroep, daar hebben we ook niks aan. In deze moderne tijd, voor een modern evenement denk ik dat zowel geluid als licht in staat is een show te maken (als álles dik voor mekaar is) of te breken, op een goede manier samenwerken is in mijn ogen dan ook het devies, gelukkig is dat ook in 99,99% van de situaties het geval. Misschien dat je dan bij licht nét effe iets meer extraverte dingen kunt doen in de spullen die je gebruikt en hóe je ze gebruikt, je hebt gewoon net wat meer vrijheid. *Maar het is in ieder geval niet mijn mening dat meer vrijheid ook automatisch meer creativiteit betekent.*


p.s. En mijn vriendin zegt dat lichtmannekes kleine piemeltjes hebben  :Big Grin:

----------


## MarkRombouts

@**************: kijk dat is nou waarheid

Bij veel klussen maakt het licht meer geluid als het geluid zelf, terwijl het ook nog eens altijd donker moet zijn als het licht aan de slag gaat.

----------


## Harmen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door berolios_
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. En mijn vriendin zegt dat lichtmannekes kleine piemeltjes hebben



tsjah je vriendin kan het weten [^]

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MarkRombouts_
> 
> 
> Bij veel klussen maakt het licht meer geluid als het geluid zelf, terwijl het ook nog eens altijd donker moet zijn als het licht aan de slag gaat.



Wat dacht je van geluidssystemen die worden uitgeruisd tijdens belichtingstijd? En die herrie van het licht, 't is maar net met welke materialen je werkt [8D]

----------


## berolios

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Harmen_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door berolios_
> ...



Och ja, beetje humor kan geen kwaad toch?

----------


## Gast1401081

het zijn eigenlijk 2 verschillende verhalen.
geluid heeft een eind-doel : het laten klinken zoals op de CD.
Licht heeft een ander doel : het vertsterken van de sfeer van de muziek. 

Maw : lichttechneuten kunnen nog een eind in het weg pielen, geluid moet voldoen aan de verwachtingen. Met een erg hoge lat, tegenwoordig. 

Daarnaast valt het niemand op als een bepaalde scene niet helemaal OK is in licht, maar een solo misssen in geluid is al dodelijk. 

Mooi voorbeeld ; afgelopen zondag textiel-beat in Go-Planet Enschede. Soort van reunien van allemaal 60er jarenbandjes . Die toen nog met 3 bouwspots werkten, als deze er al waren. En met de allereerste Custom, of marshall zangzuiltjes. 

Toch lezen we afgelopen maandag in de krant dat een garagehouder uit enschede het geluid in de grote zaal niet goed vond, terwijl ikzelf de concurrent een welgemeend compliment heb gemaakt wegens een dijk van een sound. 
Maar over het licht werd door niemand met een woord gerept.

----------


## axs

kan er erg kort in zijn...

Lampjes op zich maken geen show, daar hoort  geluid bij.
Licht is dus ondersteunend maar bepaald mede voor een groot deel de sfeer.
Als rasechte lichtmens (hoewel ik nu beginnte twijfelen door de uitspraak vd kleine pietjes...) durf ik toch de uitspraak doen dat geluid het belangrijkste is...

maar denk eerder dat de vraag hier was 'waar kan je het meest creatief mee zijn?
en dan is het antwoord hier al gegeven... licht! En we krijgen elke dag wel meer en meer mogelijheden, jammer genoeg springt niet iedereen er even creatief mee om!

heb nochtans reeds enkele leuke effecten door foh-mixers te voorschijn weten toveren, maar geluid blijft beperkter in mogelijkheden... 

Groeten van Axs met de grote handen! (en vraag maar ad vrouwen wat dat wil zeggen!)

----------


## MarkRombouts

@ PieterHuigen: afgelopen weekend een Proms-uitvoering in een verbouwde sporthal. stroomvoorziening 3 x 250A. Voor het geluid een Electro-Voice set met een Midas H1000- en H-2000 op FOH.  Op het podium een A&H met EV en SoundProjects monitoren.Toch regelmatig gebrom/gezoem afhankelijk van het licht.

Kan volgens mij toch niet echt aan de gebruikte apparatuur liggen

Voor de volgende keer gaan we waarschijnlijk toch naar een los aggregaat voor het licht, om deze problemen te voorkomen.

----------


## stekelvarke

Ook zijn er 2 soorten geluid: je hebt muziekanten en DJ's die toch wel behoorlijk creatief omspringen met geluid. En je hebt de PA, deze zorgen ervoor om het geluid wat de muziekanten maken zo good mogelijk over te brengen naar het publiek. Wat zeker ook een kunst is.Ook zal elke geluidsman zn eigen toets in de mix leggen. Maar dit is bij lichtman ook. de ene operator vind blauw wat mooier als groen en zal darom veel meer blauw gebruiken.

Soms wordt er ook niets over het geluid gezegd, en gaat het enkel over het visuele aspect. Maar beide dingen zijn zeker evenwaardig, een spetterende show heeft naast een goede band ook een knappe licht show en kwalitatief geluid.

Maar wat wel waar is is dat de lichtman wat meer middelen heeft die harder in het oog springen dan de geluids mixer.
Maar toch zal niemand(de gewone mens)het merken als er wat kleurenwielen fout staan of er vallen wat lampjes uit. Maar als er een kant van het geluid wegvalt heeft iedereen het door.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

@MarkRombouts: Heb ik aangegeven dat het aan het geluid lag dan?  :Wink: 
Licht kan inderdaad flink herrie maken.... Dus daar is ook de eerste winst te boeken.
Als eerste voorbeeld (en voor RnR eigenlijk al genoeg, die zitten niet te zeuren over maximale geluidsniveaus van yoke's e.d.) --&gt; Sinusdimmers

----------


## MarkRombouts

@ PieterHuijgen: Heb jij dan eventueel tips waarmee we in de toekomst herrie van het licht op de geluidsset kunnen voorkomen/beperken ?

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MarkRombouts_
> 
> @ PieterHuijgen: Heb jij dan eventueel tips waarmee we in de toekomst herrie van het licht op de geluidsset kunnen voorkomen/beperken ?



You've got PM.

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Zonder licht kunnen de noiseboys hun knoppen niet zien , dus wat gaat er dan voor  :Wink:

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lj_Mouzer_
> 
> Zonder licht kunnen de noiseboys hun knoppen niet zien , dus wat gaat er dan voor



Daarom brengen we onze lichtjes voor de tafels dan ook zelf mee. Dan zijn we tenminste zeker [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Voor de rest kan ik alleen maar zeggen dat het een feit is en blijft dat je met licht gewoonweg creatiever KAN bezig zijn.
Die lichtmensen hebben een keuze uit een ongelooflijke stock van kleuren, soorten spots, bewegende toestanden en noem maar op.

In de geluidswereld kan je kiezen tussen boxen en boxen. De creativiteit gaan dan eerder over hoe en waar plaats ik mijn speakers, en dan eventueel over het gebruik van effecten in de mix. Maaaaaaaar ... niet elke band heeft interesse in het gebruik van effecten in HUN muziek. Dus de creativiteit van de mixer kan al snel stoppen.
Niet tegenstaande dat een creatieve geluidsman vermoedelijk een interessantere mix gaat neerplaatsen dan een andere. Maar dat zal het publiek niet zo snel opmerken. Creatief in levels!

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Lj_Mouzer_
> ...



die geluidsfluiten hebben toch keuze uit een hele hoop frequenties om uit die boxen te laten komen?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door driesmees_
> 
> die geluidsfluiten hebben toch keuze uit een hele hoop frequenties om uit die boxen te laten komen?



Alleen hebben ze daar zelf weinig aan te beslissen...

Muzikanten horen in creatief te zijn, de geluidsmensen voor de eventuele 'finishing touch'

----------


## niesten

Volgens mij ligt de creativiteit m.b.t. geluid bij de artiest(en).
Het ligt er een beetje aan welke ROL je daarbij vervult als geluidsman. Velen onder ons mixen elke dag of weekend weer een ander bandje. Hier zorg je ervoor dat het geluid van de band zo goed mogelijk tot het publiek komt. En dan kan het afhankelijk van apparatuur, (efx, mics, mon, eq), muzieksoort eigen kennis en ervaring toch nog behoorlijke dosis creativiteit vorderen om dat fatsoenlijk te doen. 
Daarnaast zijn er ook onder ons die als vaste geluidsman met een bandje meetouren. Deze kennen het geluid van de band en kunnen veel meer (creatiever) met effecten etc strooien. Maar naar mijn mening ben je dan ook een beetje een muzikant binnen de band.

En als lichtnicht ben je toch ook gebonden aan de band. Je kunt moeilijk een hardcore plaatje neerzetten bij een ballad of andersom...

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door niesten_
> 
> En als lichtnicht ben je toch ook gebonden aan de band. Je kunt moeilijk een hardcore plaatje neerzetten bij een ballad of andersom...



Oh... dat kan je wel! Heb er in ieder geval al verschillende zoiets weten 'presteren' [V]

----------


## DeMennooos

Axs, er zijn er een hoop die in het weekend even snel een verslag voor school aan het uittikken zijn op hun lichttafeltje  :Wink: 

En wat betreft de stelling. Je kunt met licht wel mooier sfeer creeeren of een stemming maken. Maar feit blijft dat licht veelal niet zonder geluid kan, maar dat geluid prima zonder licht kan. 

En een licht storing op het geluid. Zet het geluid maar eens uit dan is de storing ook weg. [ :Embarrassment: )]

Of zoals een lichtimporteur ergens in de vorige eeuw op zijn uitnodiging van een open dag had staan "Kom naar onze lichteffecten luisteren".
Weet alleen niet meer wie dat was.

----------


## SPS

Mensen, gebruik nu eens je eigen creativiteit in dit topic[ :Embarrassment: )]

Ik lees alleen maar over banjes versterken en zo.
Alsof dat alles is in de geluidswereld.

Ga maar eens de musical wereld in!
Daar wordt van de geluidsjongens echt wel creativiteit verwacht!
Uiteraard vooral gedurende de definitie fase en de realisatiefase, en minder tijdens de produktiefase zelf.

Maar dat is met licht ook zo. Toch?
Als alle standjes er inzitten gaat de creativiteit over in knoppen drukken en schuiven. Uiteraard met het nodige vakmanschap. Geldt voor beide disciplines.

En natuurlijk wordt er van ons allen in dit metier creativiteit verwacht als er wat mis gaat tijdens de produktie en er creatieve oplossingen worden verwacht.

The show must go on nietwaar :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## test12

Waar ik wel eens de pest aan heb is dat er geen enkele bezoeker is die licht geeft maar ze produceren wel allemaal geluid. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

gr. Herman

----------


## maarten

zo !!! wat dacht je van mensen met flitsers in de zaal !!!

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

[} :Smile: ]



> citaat:_Geplaatst door test12_
> 
>  maar ze produceren wel allemaal geluid.



Geniaal !

Helaas sommige (en dat is totaal niet persoonlijk !! ) iets te veel  :Big Grin: [} :Smile: ]

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPS_
> Ik lees alleen maar over banjes versterken en zo.
> Alsof dat alles is in de geluidswereld.
> 
> Ga maar eens de musical wereld in!
> Daar wordt van de geluidsjongens echt wel creativiteit verwacht!
> Uiteraard vooral gedurende de definitie fase en de realisatiefase, en minder tijdens de produktiefase zelf.
> 
> Maar dat is met licht ook zo. Toch?
> ...



Precies!
Doe zelf o.a. musical en dan is het niet alleen maar muziek uitversterken. Afgelopen jaar heb ik bijvoorbeeld Anatevka gedaan met een amateurgroep. Zit een spookscene in en daar kun je met FX hele leuke dingen mee doen. Aantal jaar geleden Into the Woods met daarin een reus. Laat die grote trom (voetstappen) maar lekker door de zaal dreunen, klein beetje oversturen (van alleen dat kanaal en met beetje bedoel ik ook een beetje) is dan niet erg, voelen moeten ze de reus in die stoelen, trek je publiek maar de show in  :Big Grin:

----------


## masterblaster

als je nou als geluidsman zo creatief bent dat je het voor elkaar krijgt om het geluid om steeds geleidelijk je geluid van links naar rechts en van voor naar achter laat komen in combinatie dat is dan een kunst maar ik ben het er hartsikke mee eens dat je als geluids man lang niet zo creatief kan zijn als lichtman want wij hebben het hele dak volhangen met alle soorten licht terwijl de gemiddelde geluidsman al zijn geluid van voren af moet laten komen.
en natturlijk zijn hier ook veel uitzonderingen maar je kan in ieder geval niet je speaker een paar keer om zijn as laten draaien.

Maar na dit lul verhaal vind ik toch dat een geluids man helemaal niet creatief hoeft te wezen zolang hij maar kwaliteit levert. 

Mijn verhaal afsluiter goedkoop licht zie je niet goedkoop geluid hoor je wel

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door masterblaster_
> 
>  goedkoop licht zie je niet goedkoop geluid hoor je wel



zet maar eens wat vari*light  naast de eerste clay paky goldenscan3

zie je echt wel...

----------


## masterblaster

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_





> zet maar eens wat vari*light  naast de eerste clay paky goldenscan3
> 
> zie je echt wel...



Ja ik bedoelde meer als je het in totaal gebruiktals je een show draait met goedkope belichting dan zal alleen het technise oog misschien zien da het rommel is.

Bij geluid hoort iedereen die een beetje gehoor heeft of het geluid naadje is of niet dat was wat ik er mee bedoelde

----------


## masterblaster

Oke ik heb mijn mening bijgewerkt geluid kan wel degelijk creatief zijn kijk maar naar de foto's van the rolling stones en pink floyd op de site van stageco wat ze daar gedaan hebben met het geluid.
http://www.stageco.com/newsite/main....gallery&id=219

----------


## MMD

Ben maar eens mixer bij een roots reggae-band, kun je je ei echt wel kwijt.

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door masterblaster_
> 
> Oke ik heb mijn mening bijgewerkt geluid kan wel degelijk creatief zijn kijk maar naar de foto's van the rolling stones en pink floyd op de site van stageco wat ze daar gedaan hebben met het geluid.
> http://www.stageco.com/newsite/main....gallery&id=219



Geluid ingewerkt in het decor wordt wel meer gedaan.
Maar dat wordt dan zo voorzien door de set-designer, en de geluidsmensen moeten dan maar zien op te lossen dat het nog wat klinkt ook...

----------


## test12

Als het om creativiteit van licht en geluid gaat, wat zicht betreft, dan is licht beter zichtbaar.  

Een feit is en blijft dat een *dove* de creativiteit in geluid niet *ziet* en een *blinde* de creativiteit in licht niet *hoort*.

gr. Herman

----------


## niesten

Een *dove* kan wel de creativiteit in het geluid *voelen* (als het maar hard genoeg gaat)  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:

----------


## test12

Nou gaat mij een licht op, dat bedoelen ze dus het spreekwoord "Wie niet horen wil moet maar voelen". :Wink: 

gr. Herman

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Nou de creativiteit van de geluids man is niet echt zichtbaar of iets. Ook al doet deze man nog zo zijn best. Het zal misschien goed klinken maar daar houd het bij op. Licht is daar in tegen wel zichtbaar. Dus als je veel (creatief) ophangt en leuk met de knoppen speeld is het (zichtbaar) veel creatiever. :Wink:

----------


## kokkie

geluid is 2x zo creatief als licht, want licht wil altijd alles in het donker doen en geluid wil het zowel in licht als in donker doen.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> geluid is 2x zo creatief als licht, want licht wil altijd alles in het donker doen en geluid wil het zowel in licht als in donker doen.



En bij deze een nominatie voor de quote van het jaar!

----------


## elmer

het was toch altijd zo dat geluidsmensen compenseren met hun mengtafels......

daarom hoeven lichtmensen niet zo'n grote tafel....

----------


## elmer

> citaat:_Geplaatst door test12_
> 
> Waar ik wel eens de pest aan heb is dat er geen enkele bezoeker is die licht geeft maar ze produceren wel allemaal geluid.
> 
> gr. Herman



ergens in de dvd van Robbie live at knebworth, staan er 100.000 mensen een foto te nemen met flits kippenvel.

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> 
> het was toch altijd zo dat geluidsmensen compenseren met hun mengtafels......
> 
> daarom hoeven lichtmensen niet zo'n grote tafel....



En daarom ben ik dan ook absoluut tegen digitale mengtafels [8D]

----------


## Dr. Edie

Liever een slechte LJ, dan een slechte geluidstechnicus...

Licht vinden veel mensen volgens mij niet super belangrijk, het zal ze een worst wezen welk kleur welk lampje geeft. Tuurlijk ziet het mooi uit in een geheel, maar het gros zal er niet op letten echt. Slecht geluid hebben mensen veel sneller door.

----------

